# Sugar query in Tom Kerridge one-layer lasagne.



## Scotia (Jan 4, 2018)

Why so much sugar per serving when it's meat and veg.  Thanks for reading.
Scotia.

This lighter 'lasagne' saves on calories without compromising on taste.

Each serving provides 436 kcal, 45g protein, 20g carbohydrates (of which 16g sugars), 18g fat (of which 9.5g saturates), 6g fibre and 6g salt.

*Ingredients*

800g/1lb 12oz 5% fat beef mince
1 tbsp light olive oil
2 large onions, finely chopped
4 garlic cloves, grated
2 carrots, finely chopped
2 celery sticks, finely chopped
1 tbsp caraway seeds
3 tbsp tomato purée
700ml/1¼ pint fresh beef stock
400g tin chopped tomatoes
1 beef stock cube
1 tbsp dried oregano
2 sprigs rosemary, leaves picked and finely chopped
200g/7oz button mushrooms, halved
2 large courgettes, thinly sliced on an angle
2 beef tomatoes, sliced into 12
250g/9oz ricotta
1 ball mozzarella, grated (125g/4½oz)
10g/⅓oz grated Parmesan
sea salt and freshly ground black pepper


----------



## Robin (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm guessing that most of the carb is in the tomatoes (tinned, fresh and purée), where it's present as fruit sugars. And half the carb in carrots is present as sugar.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks for that Robin.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 4, 2018)

That's what I assume also - but carrots have a certain amount of equally 'natural' sugars too - very little actual sugar in original carrot cake recipes, and quite a lot of grated carrot in my grandma's mincemeat and Christmas pudding recipes too - although it also added some 'bulk' to stop them both being 'sloppy' - unlike commercial varieties.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 4, 2018)

Definitely the tomatoes, just looked in my kitchen cupboard and a 395g carton of chopped tomatoes has 16.8g of sugar.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks for that everyone.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm making this for dinner tomorrow.


----------

